# Natterjacks



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a word of warning for everyone out there - its recently come to my attention that there are some Natterjacks being offered for sale in the UK by at least one shop. I believe they are not currently in stock, but have been offered as a species that can be sourced. Obviously it raises many questions, are they collected from the wild (in the UK or on the continent - both illegal), if they are captive bred can it be proved they are at least 3rd generation away from wild stock? This opens a mine field of questions, but needless to say, probably one definately worth staying away from. 

Caution advised.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

This is important. Do you know whereabouts these animals are being offered or where they might be from? maybe post this in the amphibian section?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Podarcis said:


> This is important. Do you know whereabouts these animals are being offered or where they might be from? maybe post this in the amphibian section?


I only know the shop that offered them for sale. It was forwarded to me by the guy that was offered them by the shop. After that, your guess is as good as mine. I know the police are involved, so I cant say too much. 

I'll post in the amphibian section too, good thinking.


----------

